# Rhyme with "syota" and "Nobya" in a love poem



## tagalogstudent

I'm trying to write my Filipina girlfriend a poem.  It's a hybrid of English and Tagalog.

I need some kind of name of affection that rhymes with "nobya." I already have "syota," so that's out.  Remember, it can be either English, or Tagalog, so long as it rhymes with syota and nobya, and it would fit in a love poem.

It's in a set of quatrains.  Here's the quatrain I'm stuck on:



> Leah, dear! Leah, dear!
> My nobya and my syota!
> Leah, dear! Leah, Dear!
> What do I put here?


----------



## DotterKat

There are many possibilities, but since you seem to want a lighthearted and funny tone in your "love poem" here are my suggestions for your *fourth line* (and let me say for the record that I would prefer not to use the word _syota_):

You are better than Santa. 
You turn my brain waves theta.
You improve my vista.
Let's drink some vodka.
I'll take you to Malta.
With you, I've made my quota.
You are the opposite of a junta.

Now, if you put nobya at the end of the second line here are my suggestions:

You stalked me like a puma.
I stalked you like a puma.
Let's dance the rumba / salsa / polka.
You are my Shiva.
Let's take a sauna.
I'll fly you to Tampa / Tulsa.
Fly me to Asia.
You drain my plasma.
Love me and remove my stigma.
Love me and save me from trauma.
Love me and have my Visa.
Love me and live in my villa.
Let's do some yoga.
You cure my asthma.
Sit with me on the sofa, have some soda,
While we read the Kama Sutra.


----------



## sai611

Wow, Dotterkat here has alot in stock....lol..i like it


----------



## niernier

ikaw ba talaga yan DotterKat? ang lupet!


----------



## tagalogstudent

DotterKat said:


> (and let me say for the record that I would prefer not to use the word _syota_


And, why not?  She _loves_ it!

Go to translate.google.com, and type in "syota." It translates as "sweetheart." That's a nice thing to call your girlfriend, isn't it?


----------



## DotterKat

It must be a generational thing. I am not at all old, at least in my opinion, but _syota _must mean differently to younger people. Besides sounding too slang, it actually denotes a fleeting type of relationship, at least as it was originally used. It may have taken on a different meaning over time. To each his own.

Anyway, I forgot about the Tagalog part of your text. Below are a few more suggestions in Tagalog for your *fourth line*, ranging from somewhat formal to downright silly (at siempre naman ako talaga ito, niernier ).

Kailan kita makikita?
Ikaw lang ang aking sinisinta.
Halina, at pawiin ang aking kaba.
Halina, at patahimikin ang aking
      pusong kakabakaba.
Puso ko ay sumusumpa at di nagbabanta.
Saan pa ako pupunta, aking sinta?
Paroon o parito, ikaw lang ang nakikita.
Pagmamahal so iyo ay di mapinta.
Puso ko ay kumakanta,
Sa pagmamahal, aking nobya.
Ikaw lang ang lab ko, di ba?
Lab ko sa 'yo ay di pwedeng makopya.
Lab ko sa 'yo ay sobra sobra.
Higit pa sa paboritong hopya.
Higit pa sa goto, baboy o tokwa.


----------



## niernier

tagalogstudent said:


> And, why not?  She _loves_ it!
> 
> Go to translate.google.com, and type in "syota." It translates as  "sweetheart." That's a nice thing to call your girlfriend, isn't  it?



You can go to urbandictionary.com to get a second opinion. 

Like we told you before, syota is a slang term which means short time. It can be used to mean girlfriend/sweetheart but I prefer not to use that because it has the other meaning of fling. I wouldn't call my girl friend like that if I were you.

 Another name of affection that you can make use of is sinta.


----------



## rockjon

Oh, you can also use giliw as a term of affection.  Mahal the word for love and expensive can also be used in this as well I believe.  I think you can also use the word, katipan, but I actually don't hear a lot of people use this particular word currently.


----------

